# Nacho Libre



## Gambitz (May 24, 2006)

*Nacho Libre *

Nacho (Jack Black) is a young man who was raised in a Mexican monastery in Oaxaca and now works there as the cook, and takes it upon himself to rescue the holy place from financial ruin by joining a local Lucha Libre tournament and becoming one of the 'Luchadores'. Naturally, Nacho isn't acting out of purely altruistic measures, as he wishes to help Sister Encarnacion (Ana de la Reguera), a beautiful Mexican nun who has recently arrived at the monastery, as well as the gaggle of young orphans who live there.

trailer: here.

This movie looks hillarious is anyone gonna see it?


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I thought it was stupid when i first saw the trailor a while ago... but i'll check it out anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2006)

It has Jack Black, it has to be moderately funny. I'll probably rent it, or get it from Netflix.


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 24, 2006)

i have been lookin forward to this film for ages it looks so funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2006)

i'll watch it, seems jack black will get pigeon holed into weirdo comedy roles, and can't be taken seriously, ala im carrey


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2006)

i'll watch it, seems jack black will get pigeon holed into weirdo comedy roles, and can't be taken seriously, ala jim carrey


----------



## CABLE (May 24, 2006)

This movie looks fucking core.  I'm seeing it.  Jack Black is fucking awesome.


----------



## illusion (May 25, 2006)

Looks hilarious, probably gonna wait till DVD to watch it though.


----------



## mortsleam (May 25, 2006)

Lol looks ok, agrreed i will rent not get theatre.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 25, 2006)

I will definetly see this. Its going to be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Lucidious (May 26, 2006)

yea, its looks pretty hillarious. i'll definately check it out. i would go see ity in theaters, but that depends on me wallet, argh!!


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2006)

I probably won't see it in theatres but, I will see it.  I like Jack Black so, maybe rent it or wait til its at my local $2 theatre.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 30, 2006)

It's Jack Black, which therefore means I'll give it a chance.

Also, does anyone know when The Pick of Destiny will be finished?


----------



## Tougoozi (May 30, 2006)

jack black is usually at least moderately funny (as one of you put it). Plus a girl i know wants to see it together, so why not


----------



## EXhack (May 30, 2006)

It all looks very promissing... "...sometimes you wear stretchy pants, just for fun..."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2006)

I saw the trailer the other day, looks decent enough. I'm not going to see it in the theatre or anything, but it's a definite rental!


----------



## Robotkiller (May 30, 2006)

I'll see it. Anything Jack Black touches turns to WIN.


----------



## El' Bandito (May 31, 2006)

I wonna see this, it is directed by the guy who made Napolean Dynamite! It has to be funny!


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to see this, no doubt about it. I'd see it for the premise alone, but it also has an awesome cast and good direction, from the looks of it. 

Yeah, I'm definitely in on this one.


----------



## Lucidious (May 31, 2006)

El' Bandito said:
			
		

> I wonna see this, it is directed by the guy who made Napolean Dynamite! It has to be funny!


famous last words by a producer.... lol


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree that it looks funny, but not funny enough for me to see it in theaters.  I'll rent it once it comes out on dvd.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

It looks so funny. I want to see it.


----------



## ninjademon25 (Jun 20, 2006)

i am defintly going to see it it looks genuinly funny witha cute sense of humor plus to that guy who made the comment about jim carrey what was that for? jim is hillarious especially in ace ventura pet detective don't hate the playa hate the game


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2006)

I chuckled and smiled alot. But I rarely laughed out loud.

Props to Jack Black, he did well.

I also liked the directing(and the soundtrack)..

7/10. Good movie.


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2006)

im going to watch it for sure


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say it had it's moments. I mean, it's what I would expect from the director of Napoleon dynamite.


*Spoiler*: _Speaking of which,_ 



 what's with him and his obsession with mexican sidekicks who lose their hair???




I laughed maybe six times, but atleast it helped the afternoon go by.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2006)

i watched it , it's funny


----------



## Clue (Jun 24, 2006)

I was five seconds away from falling asleep/walking out.  It was terrible.


----------



## Halo22722 (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm going to watch it so Suck It


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2006)

I like jack but not this movie


----------



## TheSandGod (Jun 24, 2006)

It looks retarded. -_-


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 24, 2006)

Has anybody seen the movie yet, because I want to know if it's worth watching.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2006)

lol, Read former posts?

I gave it a 7/10, which means "Good movie", but nothing memorable.


----------

